# Exelent heating idea



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

I have come up with an idea I think people will like.

You get some laserlite and thread heatcord into it and you have a strong and waterproof heat mat.






I've made one for my woma's and blackheads and stuck it down with silicon so they can't lift them like the other heatmats
you get.


----------



## smithson (May 10, 2012)

nice i like that off to bunnings


----------



## Ambush (May 10, 2012)

Nice one.


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

It's about $90 a sheet but you can make alot of heatmats out of that and it's strong and easy to clean.






I'm thinking of using it for the next bank of enclosurs I make as the hole floor that way I can thead the cord through
the hole bank to save power.

I now it works well and it wont burn your snakes i've used it for a year with out a thermostat for the woma's.


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 10, 2012)

This is not a new idea. There was a big thread about this exact method a little while ago.

Here's one I made, but I use it as a heat panel.


----------



## timmy82 (May 10, 2012)

mmmm bunnings here i come


----------



## geckodan (May 10, 2012)

RSPcrazy said:


> This is not a new idea. There was a big thread about this exact method a little while ago.
> 
> Here's one I made, but I use it as a heat panel.



Does it thread through easily or do you have to guide it with a wire. Do you use it with a thermostat?? If not, what temps are being produced at the surface? Could you place a tub upon it??


----------



## yommy (May 10, 2012)

Both great idea's, simple and easy good work


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 10, 2012)

Here's a link to the other thread about this method.
http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-heat-mat-171008/


----------



## Jason.s (May 10, 2012)

I didn't say it was a new idea mate I had some spare and I gave it a try.

It's not hard to thread through it seems to be just the right size.
with the temps you would have to experiment


----------



## Anthill (May 10, 2012)

Thanks for the post. Will have to try this one.


----------



## RSPcrazy (May 10, 2012)

geckodan said:


> Does it thread through easily or do you have to guide it with a wire. Do you use it with a thermostat?? If not, what temps are being produced at the surface? Could you place a tub upon it??



Yes it threads through easily. You will need to use a thermostat if your using it as a heat matt. I placed it under a glass tank using a 15 watt head cord, and the heat build-up reached 73 degrees. Using the same thing as a heat panel, it reaches 28 degrees at 350mm from the panel. The panels surface temp (out in the open) reaches 38 degrees.


----------



## imported_Varanus (May 10, 2012)

I use this setup to heat nest boxes for Lacies. Holds a decent temp gradient when used in conjunction with a reliable thermostat (I use habistat-Mat Stat) and so far, so good in dealing with Lacie claws.


----------



## geckodan (May 14, 2012)

Thanks RSP


----------



## Snowman (May 14, 2012)

Jason.s said:


> *I have come up with an idea* I think people like.





Jason.s said:


> *I didn't say it was a new idea* mate I had some spare and I gave it a try.



You did seem to indicate you came up with the idea... I use core flute to the same effect. I got the idea from the bloke off YouTube 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-heat-mat-171008/


----------



## crocka79 (May 14, 2012)

nice one! Thanks for sharing


----------



## Jarrod_H (May 14, 2012)

That is a good idea. Thanks for sharing


----------



## Pines (May 14, 2012)

I use the same been using it for about 6 months now. I stick mine down onto a peice of melamine to make it heavy so it is harder to move about.

Pines


----------



## Kermyyyy (May 14, 2012)

Thanks Jason. I'm new to this site and if you didn't post this I wouldn't of known about it. Cheers again, I'm off to bunnings too.....


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

Thanks mate i'm new to this site to.



Snowman said:


> You did seem to indicate you came up with the idea... I use core flute to the same effect. I got the idea from the bloke off YouTube
> 
> http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/diy-zone-5392/diy-heat-mat-171008/


Sorry mate I've onley been on this site for a couple of weeks and have a new coputer didn't know it was an old idea
my frends said it was a good idea so I posted it to help people out, didn't mean to put any bodies nose out of joint.


----------



## J-A-X (May 15, 2012)

LOL, don't worry about putting snowmans nose out of joint, (we do it regularly just for fun) and carrot noses are cheap to replace, but he has done a lot of testing on the coreflute idea and happily shared the results, so I'm glad someone beat me to it and posted the link, the laser lite is a good alternative for those that are having a tough time sourcing the 10mm coreflute.


----------



## Snowman (May 15, 2012)

Haha as Jax indicated don't worry about my feelings  I don't worry about yours!
Anyway. I was just pointing out a contradiction in your statements. Its not a big deal...


----------



## Jason.s (May 15, 2012)

Thanks DIY and Snowman


----------

